# Tecumseh 2cycle engine carburetor rebuild



## ErnieG (Oct 2, 2021)

So I'm working on a snowblower with a small 3hp Tecumseh engine and I rebuilt the carb but I'm not sure how the spring goes back on the pin for the float .
Could someone help me out and maybe show me how it's supposed to be.
Thanks 
Ernie


----------



## TBS (Oct 3, 2021)




----------

